# Dry, cracked newborn skin



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

What can I put on my new baby's skin to protect it from cracking any further? She wasn't really overdue but was born with incredibly dry, peeling & now cracking & bleeding skin.









Shannon


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

What about some olive oil?


----------



## aywilkes (Sep 2, 2006)

Pure, unscented shea butter, vitamin e oil, and if you're nursing you might want to start taking Udo's oil daily.


----------



## bosch (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh, we had this so bad too! Poor baby's palms and soles were peeling and flaking, and she had cracks on her wrists and ankles. I used olive oil for the first week or so, really greasing her up a few times a day, and avoided bathing her as much as possible. After that, I used a super-rich cream with calendula (JASON/Earth's Best) which really helped clear up the crusties and flaking and smelled nice, too.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Two of mine had this. They peeled too after a couple weeks, like sunburn.

I used Burt's Bees baby lotion and baby oil, but it still had to just all peel off in its own time. Don't worry, after a few weeks the dry stuff will fall off and your baby will have that soft gorgeous yummy baby skin.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Burt's bees apricot oil is nice.


----------



## mint (May 24, 2005)

My baby was born ten days after his due date and came out with really dry cracked and peeling skin. We decided not to put anything on it (in case of allergies) and it has really worked itself out. His skin is looking so much better almost as if he never had any cracks. He is almost 4 weeks old now.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I rubbed breast milk on DS's dry skin. I didn't want to use creams when he was putting his hands in his mouth. By about 2 months old he was fine









tara


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Lansinoh cream has been great on chapped skin... may work.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I work outside and use A&D ointment at night on my hands, so I just used a little on DD's feet and wrists. Worked like a charm and healed smooth.


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

I just read that 60% of what you put on your skin gets absorbed into your body! another reason to try breastmilk...


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Just an FYI, but I was told that this happens (or is exasperated by) using soap to wash newborns right after birth. This time my baby will be rubbed dry & not washed (or only in water) at first. My poor ds2 was a week overdue & he cracked & bled in several places.


----------

